# Black on GSD turning to mostly red?



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is posted in the right section, but I thought I'd start here. Jones is a black and red GSD, and used to have a beautiful black back. Over the last year or so, the black has been fading to red, and now he's mostly a red dog with some black. This is most obvious on his low back, above his tail. Is this something that happens? Does anyone know why it happens?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Happens a lot in the show lines I've noticed. Fading pigment. My Strauss did that...little black left as an adult (just turned 7).

It's genetics


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Huh, interesting. I had no idea! With his MANY health problems, I was starting to worry that it was maybe caused by one of them. I'm glad to hear that it happens to other dogs, too!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is genetic as Jackie said. I had a WGSL female who was dark black and red but by her older years no one would believe me when I told them she was not a sable. Faded.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess it's a good thing Jones is a gorgeous red! =) It's weird though, as his father was GORGEOUS, and his mother looked like she had great coloring as well. Maybe the pictures were a little too flattering. =)


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> no one would believe me when I told them she was not a sable.


People insist Strauss is a sable too. I made them change it at the vet's office


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Love the Red in GSDs. Riggs has a little and even has curls around his ears


----------

